# how / where to send form 1022 for change in circumstance?



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

I applied online visa 175 on 15th June and I need to inform DIAC about a change in circumstance. The automated enquiry to DIAC asked me to fill up form 1022, but it didn't mention how / where to send it. The visa application status page has a "Contact the Department" link, but it does not provide an option to upload form 1022. I don't know how to send it to DIAC. 

I appreciate it if you could tell me how to do it.

- Radhika


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

There will be a link where you can upload this, its the same link where you would have uploaded other docs when lodging the application.

-Melbourne


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

You may also send it to [email protected]. Give your TRN No, Name, DOB, Passport No in the subject. All docs you send to this email id gets appended to your case...

Hope it helps.

Thnx


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i think this *LINK* could be used as well - did u try?


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot friends. I will use the link, which I used to upload all other documents. The same link mentioned by thewall. I will choose the document type as other and provide my own description, while uploading it.

Once again, thanks a ton.

-Radhika


----------

